# Please ID "Black Piranha"



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Bought this guy thinking it was a 4'' rohm. These are pics with a dijicam so I hope they help. There might some things u wont notice in the pics caus the fish is stressed.

-He usually has a black terminal band on the tail fin.
-He does have spots below the lateral line all over his body even though u cant see them sometimes.
-Anal fin is yellow with a black edge. He also has some yellow around the gills.
-He does not seem to have any bars, only spots. Although, on each side of the flank near the belly region, there are what seems to be 2 spots next to each other placed vertically wich kind of looks like an elongated spot. Its hard to tell caus one side it looks like 2 spots together but the other side looks more like one elongated spot.

Hope this all helps along with the pics. Please I would really need a quick ID caus if he is not a rohm Im returning him to the lfs and ordering a real one online.
Thanks..









View attachment 65150

View attachment 65151

View attachment 65152

View attachment 65153

View attachment 65154

View attachment 65155

View attachment 65156

View attachment 65157

View attachment 65158

View attachment 65159

View attachment 65160


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like a Rhom...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think its a rhom


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

A while ago I pm'd frank some pics of this fish I took with a funsaver and he said it could be a possible compressus. Do u still think its a comp Frank? Or could it be something else?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a s%@t load more pics! I tried playing around with the tank and room lights aswell as the flash to see If I could get more detail. Im new at photography so I thought I would give it a try. Hope these help...

View attachment 65193

View attachment 65189

View attachment 65190

View attachment 65191

View attachment 65192

View attachment 65196

View attachment 65201

View attachment 65202

View attachment 65205

View attachment 65207

View attachment 65208

View attachment 65209

View attachment 65210

View attachment 65211

View attachment 65212

View attachment 65213

View attachment 65214

View attachment 65215

View attachment 65216

View attachment 65217

View attachment 65218

View attachment 65220

View attachment 65223

View attachment 65225

View attachment 65227

View attachment 65229


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a Compressus


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

rhom


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Compressus.... Some of the spots below the lateral line are merging into bars. Nice looking compressus


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

brandtii or rhom?

Doesn't look like a compressus, don't see the bars.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Rhom


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Just called the lfs, they said that if I return it I will only get a 30$ credit.
Thats their policy. I paid 60$ for it so I guess I will be keeping him. Just wish it would be a rohm.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I wouldnt be too disappointed if I were you.... Thats a nice looking serra no matter what. Every compressus that I have come across were A LOT more agressive than a typical rhom. They dont get as big as a rhom either so you can keep them in a smaller tank. Just give him time.... Im sure he'll grow on you.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I cant help but being dissapointed when I pay so much for something that might not be what I thought. Thats what happens when u make an impulse buy. But I still love the fish. He is very active and curious, always swims up to the glass when I approach and isnt shy to eat in front of me! He does dart away when I place my finger on the glass though. But he is young.

So what is the verdict fellas? Rohm or compressus?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a Rhom to me but I'm not an expert


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

167 views and only 10 opinions??? Come on guys I have about 30 pics posted of this little guy! Aneways I think that I will be sending him back to the lfs and getting half my money back. After some research I have strong doubts that it is a rohm. Its still a nice fish but I really want a rohm that grows to a monstrous size with red eyes!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe you have a small Rhom. If this were a compressus there would be some sign of bars by this size and I just dont see any. I know they can come out at different times but by 4" there should be some sign.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like a rhom to me as well, doesn't look like compressus to me


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

RHOM rhom rhom RHOM

Grosse Gurke every time I read one of your posts all I hear in my head is the VOICE of Kramer!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

estubbaly said:


> RHOM rhom rhom RHOM
> 
> Grosse Gurke every time I read one of your posts all I hear in my head is the VOICE of Kramer!!!!
> [snapback]1072074[/snapback]​


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

Rhom, my twin bought exactly the same fish, at a well known store, one of the biggest at or in Europe, regarding importing etc, sowwy dont remember the name of the site they have, but i would say beyond any doubt Rhom

Cheers 
Fdehell

p.s. courtesy of this pic is not mine, but compare your fish with this picture









p.s.2 sowwy for the name and location of the website on it, it was not my intention to promote their site, but it was not legal to remove the line from the picture either, and i just wanted to show that this fish is the same as the one posted here


----------



## fdehell (Jun 20, 2005)

Compressus, as the name somewhat indicates, is a far more round Piranha, with a kind of bulge just where the head ends, kind of blown up i guess one could say.

Various sites have information about piranhas, but also various ones have incorrect information displayed, by mistake.

Cheers
Fdehell


----------

